# WoW mit externer Festplatte



## Schlamm (14. Oktober 2010)

Huhuu,

bevor jemand schreit: die Suchfunktion funktioniert grad nicht.

Nun, ich möchte WoW gerne über eine externe Festplatte spielen. Ich bin aber ein totaler Ausfall was Rechner angeht und hab keine Ahnung ob das geht und wie 

Ich wäre euch total verbunden, wenn mir das einer erklären könnte, wie das geht. 

mfg Shavev


----------



## Varitu (14. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

ist kein problem.
Einfach den WoW Ordner auf die Festplatte ziehen. Dann zum starten des Spiels einfach die "WoW.exe" starten. Das Spiel selbst läuft ohne vorher auf dem anderen PC Installiert worden zu sein.

Ich hab auch WoW auf einer externen HD. Nutze die allerdings nur als Backup um bei nem Festplattencrash o.ä. nicht  WoW komplett neu installieren/runterladen zu müssen.

Gruß varitu


----------



## Sylpho (14. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

wie oben schon gesagt funktioniert es, ja. 

Allerdings sollte man vielleicht noch erwähnen das dies zu Problemen führen kann. Ich hab jetzt schon öfters bei Freunden die es auch einfach kopiert haben festgestellt das Fehler auftreten können, gerade beim Patchen z.B. Bei meinem Bruder funktionierte es letzte Woche gar nicht mehr und er musste neu installieren.


----------



## xdave78 (14. Oktober 2010)

Wichtig wäre wohl, dass Du die Platte zwecks Geschwindigkeit per eSata oder USB3 anhängst. USB2 würde ich nur nutzen um "passive" Daten zu lagern also Fotos, Filme, Downloads etc. für "aktive" Programme sollte es schon bissl schneller sein. Normale HDDs haben mittlere Schreib/Lesegeschwindigkeiten von >45 MB/s - mit USB 2 kommt man vllt so auf max 30MB/s.


----------



## Maxiking456 (14. Oktober 2010)

Auch mit USB2 funzt es wunderbar.


----------



## Caps-lock (14. Oktober 2010)

Und wenn du es direkt auf die externe Platte neuinstallierst und der Laufwerksbuchstabe IMMER der gleiche bleibt, dann gehts komplett ohne Probleme.
Die externe Platte ist ja ganz normal im System integriert.


----------



## Schlamm (15. Oktober 2010)

Super ich danke euch für die hilfreichen antworten


----------

